# Injured Eye Regeneration



## stacywhite75 (Jul 1, 2020)

I have an L4 Giant Rainforest Mantis who suffered an eye injury today. I'm not sure how it happened but one of his compound eyes has ruptured and I was just wondering if he will be able to regenerate it with his next molt?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 1, 2020)

What kind of injury? How bad? Can you post a pic?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## stacywhite75 (Jul 2, 2020)

One of his compound eyes has collapsed. I think it's bad because he completely lost an eye, but maybe to them it's a manageable injury. He seems to be adjusting. I can try to take a picture- not sure how that will help in determining if the eye will regenerate.


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 2, 2020)

stacywhite75 said:


> One of his compound eyes has collapsed. I think it's bad because he completely lost an eye, but maybe to them it's a manageable injury. - seems to be adjusting.




I had that happen to a mega nymph some time back. It made it through one molt, but it was getting worse, not better. 

Next molt, the surface irregularity caused it's exuvia to hang up on the eye, causing an awful mismolt.

Mantis was definitely off from the injury. It was unable to strike out at prey with accuracy. Eventually it appeared as if the eye was causing "balance" issues. It developed a crab-like sidewalk, often listing over to one side. 

Good luck, and please update us.


----------



## stacywhite75 (Jul 4, 2020)

Thank you for your reply. I'm going to hope and pray that doesn't turn out to be the case w mine.


----------

